# November Photo Contest



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Ok dad. I got what I came for. Can we continue our walk now?


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny needs a stick to play in the river.


----------



## simon_goldenn (Nov 1, 2021)

at mom's work


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

The pack that chews together.......








sticks together.....
I've posted this on the forum before but it SO fits the theme this month.....


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Gatsby is proud of his find. Tail up!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

his biggest stick yet!


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

One of my favourite videos of Rundle and her sticks!

Rundle's Big Find

and a photo of my pup/beaver


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

Teaching the little one


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

She LOVES her sticks!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The beach AND a stick...what a great day!


----------



## Obieobie (Jul 4, 2021)

"Try and take it. I dare you."


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max brought the log over from a woodpile at a nearby campsite.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I was hoping you would post this great photo of dear Max. Has to be my favorite of all time! 😊


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Does this even count?!  She found it on our walk and carried it the entire way back.
Jules


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Heck yeah it counts.....a stick is a stick is a stick.....


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Teddy posing, as usual, with his find.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these pics are so good!
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, November 21st.


----------



## Brian de Llorente (Jan 9, 2021)

Rainy morning snack!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Brian de Llorente said:


> View attachment 886865
> 
> Rainy morning snack!


Wow wow wow 🤩 that is huge! Ding ding 🛎 that is the winner for me!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Brian de Llorente said:


> View attachment 886865
> 
> Rainy morning snack!


Now THAT'S a stick!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer and Eden playing with a stick they found in the lake.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis carried this one the whole walk. Often time he makes 'finds' at the park, an abandoned tennis ball, deflated soccer ball my response is usually if you want it you have to carry it back to the car. Usually it causes him to lose interest but he was determined to bring this one to car.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goldens and their sticks! They are always so happy and proud of their finds.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Another few just for fun! Sticks are such a thing for my girls.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

3Pebs3 said:


> Another few just for fun! Sticks are such a thing for my girls.
> View attachment 886943
> View attachment 886944
> View attachment 886945


I just love the comical faces your girls pull and the way you capture that moment. Makes me chuckle so much.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Let's keep those photos of *"Goldens and Their Sticks"* coming.
Goldens love finding sticks, the bigger the better!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, November 21st.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

More of "remnants of a stick, observed lovingly.......
it requires deep consideration to produce just the right size wood chips


----------



## Xcooper (Aug 18, 2021)

I threw a bigger stick out in the pond.. Halley took one step in, found a stick next to shore, proudly jumped out to give me! 😂


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The November Photo Contest is a fun theme, *"Goldens and Their Sticks"*.
Goldens love finding sticks, the bigger the better!

Share a phot before the contest closes on Sunday, November 21st.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time's running out to post a pic in The November Photo Contest, *"Goldens and Their Sticks"*.
Goldens love finding sticks, the bigger the better!

Share a phot before the contest closes on *Sunday, November 21st.
*


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

I guess this contest will be judged tomorrow.
Yay, can't wait! All these pictures are amazing, it's definitely going to be a tough one..


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Hannah09 said:


> I guess this contest will be judged tomorrow.
> Yay, can't wait! All these pictures are amazing, it's definitely going to be a tough one..


It will be a tough one, I just want to vote for all the pups. 
The contest will close this afternoon and the Voting Poll will begin!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for sharing your photos. This thread is closed and the Voting Poll will be open shortly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Go to this thread to cast your Votes-

November Voting Poll | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

